# How to do a "Bump test" for Goat kids



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I recall on the forum it being talked about a way to feel for goat kids in a pregnant doe by lifting just in front of their udder. Is this something that would be safe for someone inexperienced to do? If so how is it done?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Hmm I have a doe that I would love to try this on... I’ll be reading this thread!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Bumping works best to see if mom has more kids after kidding ...things get loose and if she has another baby...you can often feel baby hit your hand. This is not as effective before mom kids her first one or two. 

To bounce:
Stand behind and just to one side on mom facing same direction. Bend over moms back and hug her..placing your hand just in front of her udder. Without moving your hands..lift her belly and let it fall keeping hands in place. You may need to adjust your position a few times to get a good feel. If there is a baby it will feel like somthing solid hit your hand. Its not a big hit but when you feel it. You will know.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Bumping works best to see if mom has more kids after kidding ...things get loose and if she has another baby...you can often feel baby hit your hand. This is not as effective before mom kids her first one or two.
> 
> To bounce:
> Stand behind and just to one side on mom facing same direction. Bend over moms back and hug her..placing your hand just in front of her udder. Without moving your hands..lift her belly and let it fall keeping hands in place. You may need to adjust your position a few times to get a good feel. If there is a baby it will feel like somthing solid hit your hand. Its not a big hit but when you feel it. You will know.


Yes!!!! They are pretty hard and filled out until they drop a kid. When asked about this I always say when a doe has her first kid bounce her. If she has a second and no more bounce her again since you were probably questioning the first bounce, but once you actually feel the difference you got it! I have been fooled a few times though, usually with smaller kids way up high and a deep bodied doe, so I also say when in doubt go fishing to make sure.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So is this something that I could try before they kid? Or would it just be pointless? They are two months pregnant now.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> So is this something that I could try before they kid? Or would it just be pointless? They are two months pregnant now.


As said above, it's too hard to get an accurate read until they have at least one kid out.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

It would pretty much be pointless, plus, maybe I’m just a little sensitive of the matter lol but I don’t think it would feel overly great with a womb full of kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, it should be used after a goat has kidded.

Bouncing prior to kidding can cause the kids to possibly tangle.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I have done it a few times several years ago, on does who had 6 weeks left. I did it before I fed them so their bellies were not as tight. And I did it very slowly and gentley just enough to feel little bodys. I have never been able to do it before that(or even tried), and I really don't think you will be able to feel anything. Plus doing it that early, could have some risks and isn't really worth it.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

AndersonRanch said:


> It would pretty much be pointless, plus, maybe I'm just a little sensitive of the matter lol but I don't think it would feel overly great with a womb full of kids.


Yeah I thought of that myself! 

Well thanks for the advice everyone. I guess I'm just impatient to get some tangible evidence of my does being pregnant! :waiting:


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Blood tests at 2 months will tell you for sure - or ultrasound.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh I'm very sure they are pregnant. They both get obvious heats and that hasn't happened since I bred them. Would it be possible that they would have noticeable larger bellies at this point? I think they both look rounder than they used to.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ooohh, you are getting antsy!!!!!
:waiting::coolmoves::nod:
Welcome to the goat mommy knitting club!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Ooohh, you are getting antsy!!!!!
> :waiting::coolmoves::nod:
> Welcome to the goat mommy knitting club!!


There's a knitting club?! :heeheepunch)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> There's a knitting club?! :heeheepunch)


Yeah, you are the one who showed us baby goat sweater knitting!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Yeah, you are the one who showed us baby goat sweater knitting!


Wow! I started a club without even knowing it! :nod:


----------



## Ana (Jan 29, 2020)

I read about bumping (I call it bouncing) the doe to find out if there are any left. Gonna use it whenever Annie delivers (maybe today) I will tell you all how it went.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Ana said:


> I read about bumping (I call it bouncing) the doe to find out if there are any left. Gonna use it whenever Annie delivers (maybe today) I will tell you all how it went.


Jealous!:heehee:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Two month gestation, they are tiny, like little beans. They grow all the parts etc, then the last month actually grow into full size babies, plus the last few weeks, the lungs start to mature.
Bumping works after they lose amniotic fluid, so you can actually feel the kid when you bump them.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Yeah I thought of that myself!
> 
> Well thanks for the advice everyone. I guess I'm just impatient to get some tangible evidence of my does being pregnant! :waiting:


I hear ya!! One thing that you can tell by is whether or not they come back in season...if they don't, they are more than likely bred.

When our girls are a couple months into their pregnancy, I start feeling their bellies on the right-hand side (left side is the rumen...right side is babies). I place my hand in front of the udder and then move over to the right just a bit and gently push into the belly...then I wait to see if I can feel anyone moving around in there. Usually, by the end of the third month, I am feeling movement. (so cool!!!)


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'll have to try that thank you! My girls have not come back into heat since they were bred. That's what I've been going off of. They also have been very moody of late so I've been taking that as a good sign.


----------

